# bendable skeleton hands



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

bend in to left and right hand at the joints


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

for those that want to keep them as yardstakes







drill hole with a knife







push wire in hole


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Great idea! I'm definitely going to "borrow" this one.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

pretty kool! 
I don't remember even seeing these yard stakes though... will have to watch for them this year.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Great job on these! 

I'm in the dallas ft worth area, which 99cent store did you find these at?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

offmymeds , they sold them during Halloween , i never could find life size skeleton hands anywhere to finish my skeletons , so I was so happy when they had them, ,hopefully they will be back this year .














I think they look better with the new hands , i will post pictures when their finished


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Very cool Lake of the Dead!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice! Very simple, which I'm a BIG fan of. I'll have to look for those.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

They do look better with those hands and adding the pvc really helps. I really like how much taller the blucky is, and how you can bend his arms. Well done.


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

I love this idea. I will definitely be trying this if I get to my coffin project. I want to add sekelton hands to look like they are holding the lid and this is just the ticket! 

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

has anyone seen the skeleton hands at the 99 cent store ?


----------

